# Top 3 most underrated MAC perm products?



## FemmeFatale (Apr 8, 2009)

What are your top three most underrated mac products?

On my opinion you dont hear enough about:

Springsheen blush- absolute favorite as of this week.
Hue Lipstick- perfect milky pink lipstick
Omega E/S- perfect perfect contour (for the eye crease) and brow shade for me.

Adding one more for good luck: Mac Loose irresdescent powder in Golden Bronze. Perfect playboy bunny sheen for the skin. Almost better than any MSF I own.


What are all of yours?


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 8, 2009)

Matte Gel
Pink Opal Pigment


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Apr 8, 2009)

MoistureLush...and everything else I love gets a lot of attention.


----------



## Little Addict (Apr 8, 2009)

hemp e/s ... no one seems to use it anymore when I use it almost daily (if I'm awake enough before school, that is)


----------



## moopoint (Apr 8, 2009)

C-Thru Lipglass- goes so well over any neutral lipstick
Dazzlelight e/s


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moopoint* 

 
_C-Thru Lipglass- goes so well over any neutral lipstick
Dazzlelight e/s_

 
Totally, C-Thru is so great!


----------



## tremorviolet (Apr 8, 2009)

Lovelorn l/s - such a pretty medium pink
Texture e/s - too red for some but a great reddish brown that blends well
Orb e/s - makes a nice neutral non-shimmery lid or highlight


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pink Venus e/s- Such a pretty pink lustre eyeshadow to use everyday and I have hit pan with it.
Viva Glam V l/g-Awesome nude lipglass to use over any of your favorite nude lipstick.
Texture e/s-I love this eyeshadow and it's perfect to use for everyday.


----------



## foomph (Apr 9, 2009)

Shell CCB.  PERFECT highlighter.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 9, 2009)

Viva Glam I - Perfect matte Red l/s
Scene e/s - such a great color
Pro Creme Liner....Love 

*honorable mention*

Underage - perfect pale Pink l/g


----------



## User49 (Apr 9, 2009)

Fix + is my make up fix must have. I use it everyday, as a skin primer, as a make up finisher, mixed on brushes to darken and intensify brushes. And at work i always spray it on customers to refresh their skin. It's got algae in it to soothe the skin and botanical extracts to refresh. And it smells lovely!


----------



## Kelly78 (Apr 9, 2009)

For me, it's the 224 brush. Everyone raves about the 217, but I find the 224 blends better for me. 

I also agree with Dazzlelight shadow - it's not a terribly exciting color, but one of my go-to's is Dazzlelight on the lid and Smoke and Diamonds in the crease.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 9, 2009)

Geeze, only 3?  I can't do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I love lots of things that no one else does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plumage e/s - PERFECT crease darkener for many looks (not as harsh as Carbon can be), and gorgeous as a a liner.

Scene e/s - I agree with Tish... I LOVE this shadow.  Blends like butter.  Gorgeous deep grey.

222 Brush - My HG crease brush.  The 217 and 224 seem to get all the love.  I would die without my 222!

Hue, Plink and High Tea l/s - I use all of them weekly.  Perfect lippies for us fair ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  3 of my all time favorite l/s ever.

Instant Gold Lustreglass - Perfect topper to any lipcolor!  On my 3rd tube!

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## nunu (Apr 9, 2009)

213 brush
Golden bronze loose powder
Knight divine es


----------



## BloopBloop (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Pink Venus e/s- Such a pretty pink lustre eyeshadow to use everyday and I have hit pan with it.
Viva Glam V l/g-Awesome nude lipglass to use over any of your favorite nude lipstick.
Texture e/s-I love this eyeshadow and it's perfect to use for everyday._

 
hahaha i use texture everyday!


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 9, 2009)

Gingerroot cremeliner - great neutral color and not as dark as spice
Minted eye kohl - so so pretty in the waterline 
Gentle mineralize blush- gorgeous plummy color with gold!
Print eyeshadow - Great for a neutral smokey eye if you dont want to go really dark and blends incredibly. 
Club- okay, so this one isn't really THAT UNDERRATED but the ways you can use it definitely are. Try it with a black base and it looks like beatle's skin. So cool. 

Sorry, I couldn't just choose 3 lol!


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 9, 2009)

For me, I would say Viva Glam V l/g.


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 9, 2009)

luna cream color base - makes a great base for bright blue and green e/s looks. also can work well as a good eye & cheek highlighter.

liquidlasts in general- i have almost every single color and i love them! they are great if you don't want to put on a lot of makeup that day and a nice swipe of one of the bright colors and you're good to go!

pink poodle l/g- probably my HG l/g. it's bright but not too bright for me. and if i want it really bright i wear girl around town l/s under it.

honerable mention-
prrrrrr l/g
angel l/s
copperplate e/s
pinch o peach blush


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Totally, C-Thru is so great!_

 
i bought c-thru and i literally returned it like two hours later. i thought it just looked horrid on me!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2009)

pearl cream colour base! it's brilliant as a highligter - cheeks, eyes and even lips! plus if you use it under blusher it helps your blush stay on for longer! did i mention it's a really pretty colour too?!

i also love teal pigment - great as an eyeliner or even a shadow! just beautiful!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 9, 2009)

Viva glam II lipstick
Silver Fog pigment


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Apr 10, 2009)

Mine are:

Greensmoke - love it - while I hate most of the lustres this is my HG.  Over a black base its amazing - it does take a heavy hand to get the full effect but this even works if you want a quick wash of color.  Usually pair it with vanilla as a base and ricepaper as my highlight.

Liquidlasts are another for me - although the light cream colored one I have yet to find a real use for... hmmm

Lip conditioner - love it - i don't need gloss or lipstick in the mornings before work.. just a little of this and I'm good and my lips always feel soft.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 11, 2009)

Viva Glam V l/g and l/s
Vanilla e/s
Taupe eye pencil


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 11, 2009)

214 brush -I loooooove this brush. Great smudger and wonderful for lining the lower lash line with eyeshadow.
Ricepaper e/s - I use this constantly with a variety of neutrals when creating an eye popping neutral look. Goes on like butter too.
Lipgelees - I love these to use at work. I don't have the ability to just take a time out to retouch my gloss in front of a mirror, and anything with a wand just isn't practical at work. Keeping a tube of lipgelee in my pocket and just quickly coat the lips like you would chapstick, discrete and hygenic.


----------



## sweeteternity (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree about Texture e/s, it's a great shadow. I only got it a few months ago and it's an excellent crease colour for work.

I'll add Haux e/s - I like it with pinks, plums, purples and browns.

231 brush - I love it for detail/inner corner eye work.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 12, 2009)

Motif, I just fell in love with it! Great highlight.

Peachstock! perfect nude lip that doesnt have a hint of pink.

Cream o Spice creamliner. Love this!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is mine

224 for blending.  I freaking love this brush and guard it with my life!
Impassioned l/s  really gorgeous fushia color looks amazing on me
Peach Twist Blush


----------



## squirlymoo (Apr 13, 2009)

Pinch Me blush, for sure. I hear people talk about how dark it is, and I think they're crazy because I'm an NW20 and it's a perfect natural flush for me.

Hot Tahiti lipstick. When you want a red lip without it being holy crap a red lip, I find this works wonders

And I really don't hear enough about Antiqued eyeshadow. I love that stuff.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 13, 2009)

Lustrewhite Lustreglass
Powersurge Eye Kohl 
Iridescent Loose Powder

I also have to mention MAC Shave Cream.  It is so easy on my skin.


----------



## stickles (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmm mine are:

Boot Black liquid e/l: Nothing works as well for tightlining, or lasts quite as long.
All that Glitters e/s: just enough color on my lid without washing me out
Revealing l/g: perfect nude (but not corpse nude) on the lips when I do a dark eye


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 14, 2009)

Great thread, the perm line is full of gems and really a lot of them don't get much love. My top 3 underrated products would be:

1. Print e/s - I use it to smoke out any pink/purple look during the day. The only e/s I've hit the pan on.
2. Please Me l/s - I really don't see much love for this. It's the most gorgeous light pink l/s and I love the matte texture.
3. Pink Opal p/m - great for highlighting brow bones, cheekbones....I also love it as an everyday lid colour on top of Fresco Rose p/p


----------



## t_doll (Apr 14, 2009)

*Underage l/g* - I love topping this over nudes/neutrals/light pinks.
*Vanilla e/s* - This was one of my first MAC eyeshadows and I love it as a lid & inner eye corner colour and sometimes as a brow highlight.
*Jubilee l/s* - This was my very fist MAC lipstick! I love love love it with Underage l/g dabbed lightly in the center of the lips. They blend well together and make your lips look really plump.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 14, 2009)

1- *Select Sheer Powder (loose or pressed)*
  This is a wonderful all-use powder that gives your skin a more even skin tone plus it makes pores look more subtle and blur the flaws. 

2- *Chromaline  *
  There is no reason to not own a couple of these: Pure perfect color to work with, plus very good staying power. 
(even if it's pro, you can call and order wherever you are)

3- *272 Small Angled Shader*
 Choose a nice one with thick bristles and quite a flat angled tip. This brush can do almost everything. Most underestimated brush IMO.


----------



## MrsWoods (Apr 15, 2009)

I love

* Typographic e/s - great for a smokey eye, because pure black is too harsh on me
* Brit Wit Blush - since I got this, I didn't use any other blusher. Great for very fair skin! Apply with a 188!
* Brulé e/s - I use it every day!


----------



## t_doll (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_
3- *272 Small Angled Shader*
 Choose a nice one with thick bristles and quite a flat angled tip. This brush can do almost everything. Most underestimated brush IMO._

 
I don't really "get" the angled fluff brushes...what do you use them for exactly?


----------



## anita22 (Apr 15, 2009)

*1. Lip conditioner (in a squeezy tube).* The best I've tried. I go through one every couple of months, can't live without it!
*
2. Grain eyeshadow*. Boring, but an absolute staple. It has a very lovely finish, just a soft shimmer.
*
3. Studio stick foundation.* I love this for contouring... never hear many raves for it though.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *t_doll* 

 
_I don't really "get" the angled fluff brushes...what do you use them for exactly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's just that it can work more easily because it follow more easily the shape of the eye (like the angle eyeliner is easier to work with (PO)) and because of the more flat shape of the end it blends really easily (with the tip) and pack on pigments because it's firm enough.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Here is mine

224 for blending. I freaking love this brush and guard it with my life!
Impassioned l/s really gorgeous fushia color looks amazing on me
Peach Twist Blush_

 
I guard my 226 like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My love of the week is Florabundance l/g. I've worn it at least twice already this week.

Green eyeshadow (MAC or not)-again, also worn twice this week


----------



## jaclynashley (Apr 15, 2009)

Phone Number Eye Khol-It started my love for MAC and it's awesome to use for smoked out liner in place of a harsh black,plus it pops really any eye color.
I second Select Sheer Pressed it makes skin look flawless and poreless!
Lastly the 168,everyone uses the 109 but I love this brush it's super soft and you can even use it for foundation for heavier coverage.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 16, 2009)

Cream Colour Bases in general. Great for so much, yet people tend to avoid them :c

Bronzing Powders

Lip Conditioner


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Cream Colour Bases in general. Great for so much, yet people tend to avoid them :c

Bronzing Powders

Lip Conditioner_

 

Hmm... I love my CCB in Pearl. I dont know much what to use it for besides browbone and cheek highlight.

What else do you suggest?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 16, 2009)

I use it every day to highlight my tear duct.
Just about anywhere I want to highlight, basically. I love it as a base under gold shadows, or all over the lid but very sheer.
It's my go to product when I am to lazy to really do my makeup, and just want something really quick and easy


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I use it every day to highlight my tear duct.
Just about anywhere I want to highlight, basically. I love it as a base under gold shadows, or all over the lid but very sheer.
It's my go to product when I am to lazy to really do my makeup, and just want something really quick and easy_

 
Thanks!!!


----------



## TangoMT (Apr 16, 2009)

#189 Brush- Hands down my favorite MAC brush! This applies my MSFN like a dream. The brush tips are chiseled so I never have a problem getting into those small areas of my face like the sides of my nose and the inner corners of my eyes. I also love the weight of this brush, it has a good "heft" and feels balanced in my hand and somehow glamourous to use! My HG for face powders.

Fast Response Eye Cream- I usually apply my foundation first then do my eye makeup, so I use a little dab of this on a Q-tip to clean up any eye makeup mistakes like mascara dots if they get on my skin, it wipes off the "oops" without budging my foundation underneath. Love this!

Soft Brown e/s- My HG everyday crease shadow!


----------



## Jinni (Apr 16, 2009)

- Tinted lip conditioners. I wear these everyday. They feel really good on the lips and add nice, subtle color
- Wedge eyeshadow. People mention it for contouring, but I love it for neutral looks.
- 316. This is the perfect lip brush. Love it!


----------



## seabird (Apr 16, 2009)

brule eyeshadow! i love it. goes with anything.
all that glitters eyeshadow.
typographic eyeshadow, much nicer than carbon imo.
cubic blush.


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 17, 2009)

I thought of a few more. 

Stripdown lipliner. Great for a true nude lip. 
Eyelash curler. I don't have the Shu Uemura one but I love Mac's.
Prep and Prime lip. Improves staying power for strong colors!


----------



## geeko (Apr 18, 2009)

beautiful iris e/s - it's the only mac shadow i hit pan on

enchantress lipglass - it's the only tube of MAC Lipglass which i have ever finished up


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Great thread, the perm line is full of gems and really a lot of them don't get much love. My top 3 underrated products would be:

1. Print e/s - I use it to smoke out any pink/purple look during the day. The only e/s I've hit the pan on.
2. Please Me l/s - I really don't see much love for this. It's the most gorgeous light pink l/s and I love the matte texture.
3. Pink Opal p/m - great for highlighting brow bones, cheekbones....I also love it as an everyday lid colour on top of Fresco Rose p/p_

 
Is please me darker than Snob l/s?  I only have snob but I want to get Please me too


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 20, 2009)

i don't know if i have responded to this.
To me paints are the most underrated.  Bamboom.. i heart.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Is please me darker than Snob l/s?  I only have snob but I want to get Please me too_

 
I don't have Snob but I've seen it in and swatched them both side by side. Please Me is lighter and cooler, Snob has some mauve tones in it. They don't look similar IMO


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2009)

i've re-discovered love nectar lustreglass and remembered how much i freaking love it! it looks super pretty over any lipstick and also on it's own


----------



## -.LadyKay* (May 6, 2009)

Full for you plush glass!


----------



## ginger9 (May 6, 2009)

Most underrated;

Cosmo l/s. I don't hear much about this one but it's so wearable. There's a very popular Rimmel l/g called Snog. I would say this is the l/s version of that.

Smut e/s. LOVE LOVE LOVE this e/s. It's simply gorgeous and a dream to apply. Like a soft black/dark brown with taupe and mauve undertones. It's dark enough as a eyeliner and I'm asian with dark eyes and C35 complexion.

Blushcremes. There's mention of Brit Wit and I agree. I think Blushcremes are wonderful and really give a nice dewy glow without actually using a highlighter. 

Lipgelees. Feel sooooo good on the lips. It's like no other l/g or balm. If you haven't had the pleasure I highly recommend!

Yes I went over three


----------



## makeupaffair (May 15, 2009)

MAC blush in 'Coy Girl'
MAC l/s in 'syrup'
MAC e/s in 'Mythology' (yes, I know it's a luster!!!)


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (May 16, 2009)

Auburn lip pencil - kind of an orangey medium red and perfect for neutralizing the many pinkish/blue/plum red shades that the brand has to offer. Just line lips with it, fill in lightly and apply the lip color over it for a neutralized version of any red shade (it's all about color play and dosage)

Sea and Sky Mineralize e/s Duo - This is really pretty in the pan and both colors are nice together or in other combos. I would definitely recommend it for anyone that's a fan of blues

Malt e/s - Very matte, velvety and basic. I think it's a great neutral blending color for many people and goof-resistant. I don't usually go for neutrals and blending colors, but I really liked this one.


----------



## Khalia25 (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tremorviolet* 

 
_Lovelorn l/s - such a pretty medium pink
Texture e/s - too red for some but a great reddish brown that blends well
Orb e/s - makes a nice neutral non-shimmery lid or highlight_

 
I soo agree about Lovelorn. I wear it once or twice a week. I wore it yesterday when I went to a CCO, and the saleswoman asked what I had on my lips. I had it layered over Out to Shock.


----------



## Khalia25 (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Motif, I just fell in love with it! Great highlight.

Peachstock! perfect nude lip that doesnt have a hint of pink.

Cream o Spice creamliner. Love this!!_

 
Looove Motif. Son Risa hipped me to it. She used it in a lot of her FOTD's.

I personally love Pink Lemonade l/g. Oh, and La La Libertine l/g.


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 18, 2009)

this thread has been a great read- I need to check out some of these products.

my 3-

*knight divine e/s- * This is my all time fave e/s.
*bare study paint pot-* I use this as my e/s base every day. I think most people use painterly but I love bare study.
*168 brush-* what I use for blush and highlight. this is fairly popular though!


----------



## Efionawade (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Lustrewhite Lustreglass
Powersurge Eye Kohl 
Iridescent Loose Powder

I also have to mention MAC Shave Cream.  It is so easy on my skin._

 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Gingerroot cremeliner - great neutral color and not as dark as spice
Minted eye kohl - so so pretty in the waterline 
Gentle mineralize blush- gorgeous plummy color with gold!
Print eyeshadow - Great for a neutral smokey eye if you dont want to go really dark and blends incredibly. 
Club- okay, so this one isn't really THAT UNDERRATED but the ways you can use it definitely are. Try it with a black base and it looks like beatle's skin. So cool. 

Sorry, I couldn't just choose 3 lol!_

 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_1- *Select Sheer Powder (loose or pressed)*
This is a wonderful all-use powder that gives your skin a more even skin tone plus it makes pores look more subtle and blur the flaws. 

2- *Chromaline  *
  There is no reason to not own a couple of these: Pure perfect color to work with, plus very good staying power. 
(even if it's pro, you can call and order wherever you are)

3- *272 Small Angled Shader*
 Choose a nice one with thick bristles and quite a flat angled tip. This brush can do almost everything. Most underestimated brush IMO._

 


I really hate to rain on all of your parades because I agree so much about some of these being -so- under rated, but... *cries*

Gingerroot (and all of the creamstick pearl lipliners)
Shave Cream
and the #272 brush


..discontinued now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Same with the studio stick concealer, and a bunch of the matte2 eyeshadows, and STRADA BLUSH!!

So sad!


----------



## barbieismetal (May 28, 2009)

Ummm
Cranberry E/S its soo beautiful but no one realy talks about it
Dreamy L/g i think its soo pretty.
Rebel L/S its hard to wear for most , but i love it


----------



## glitterkitten (May 29, 2009)

Lipstick:  Peachstock, Jubilee and Viva Glam I
Eyes:  Saddle, Omega and Orb
Lipglass:  Posh It Up, Prr, and Beaux
Lip Pencil:  Oak


----------



## Leven (May 29, 2009)

Maybe im a little weird, but i think Oyster Girl dosent get enough love
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Its one of the few lipglasses IMO that truly looks great on its own, and not half assed.

*Quick tip alert* It looks beautiful with a turqouise eye and highlighted cheeks ala Pat McGraths makeup for one of the Gucci shows!


Also, i think Club (while loved by many) needs to take its rightful place in the Mac eyeshadow pantheon of gods (or goddesses
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Leven (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitterkitten* 

 
_Lipstick: Peachstock, Jubilee and Viva Glam I
Eyes: Saddle, Omega and Orb
Lipglass: Posh It Up, Prr, and Beaux
Lip Pencil: Oak_

 
OMG i completely agree with Omega! Its such a great every day eyeshadow for the crease of pale skintones.


----------



## myalterego (May 29, 2009)

Vapour eyeshadow
Luminary Lustreglass
Sweetie Lipstick


----------



## akcmommy (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMT* 

 
_#189 Brush- Hands down my favorite MAC brush! This applies my MSFN like a dream. The brush tips are chiseled so I never have a problem getting into those small areas of my face like the sides of my nose and the inner corners of my eyes. I also love the weight of this brush, it has a good "heft" and feels balanced in my hand and somehow glamourous to use! My HG for face powders.

Fast Response Eye Cream- I usually apply my foundation first then do my eye makeup, so I use a little dab of this on a Q-tip to clean up any eye makeup mistakes like mascara dots if they get on my skin, it wipes off the "oops" without budging my foundation underneath. Love this!

Soft Brown e/s- My HG everyday crease shadow!_

 
What other colors do you use with soft brown?


----------



## Mabelle (May 31, 2009)

I do not hear enough about *Teddy* eye kohl. It is my HG pencil liner. every time i put it on and smudge it just a bit i nearly have an orgasm.

Nylon es. It is my perfect highlighter.

Mystic ls. apply it like a stain with full for you pg over and yowza! it is HOT!


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 2, 2009)

266 brush- use for eyeliner everyday
sable e/s
wedge e/s


----------



## TangoMT (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *akcmommy* 

 
_What other colors do you use with soft brown?_

 
I like to use Soft Ochre paint pot all over the lid, with either Ricepaper or All That Glitters as a wash, Soft Brown in the crease, and Vanilla eyeshadow to highlight. That's my default eye look for when I don't feel like taking the time to pair other colors together or for when I'm in a hurry, which is often since I'm a notorious snooze-button'er. I've also paired Soft Brown with Club eyeshadow, which might sound wierd but it works!


----------



## Luana_sB (Jun 21, 2009)

Only 3? mmm..
1- Blushbaby
2- Studio Sculpt Concealer
3- Prrr Lipglass


----------



## elementaire (Jun 21, 2009)

ladyJ said:


> 266 brush- use for eyeliner everyday
> sable e/s
> *wedge e/s[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I use wedge to contour and it works just like emote! I learned this from makeupgeek.


----------

